
The death of a TLD - benjojo12
https://blog.benjojo.co.uk/post/the-death-of-a-tld
======
runnr_az
Yeah... i don't feel like anyone has come up for a super compelling use for a
corporate TLD yet. My company has one... we're not doing anything with it.

